# Couple gives birth to Black & White twins!!



## blackpearl (Oct 28, 2006)

> When Kylie Hodgson gave birth to twin daughters by caesarean section, she was just relieved that they had arrived safely.
> 
> It was only when the midwife handed them over for her to hold that she noticed the difference between them.
> 
> Remee, who weighed 5lb 15oz, was *blonde and fair skinned*. Her sister Kian, born a minute later weighing 6lb, was *black*.



*www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/news/news.html?in_article_id=377839&in_page_id=1770

Reminds me of another piece of article I read in one Khuswant Singh's joke book. Here is it: 

Genetically its possible for a woman to bear twins fathered by two different fathers. This can happen when a woman has sexual intercourse with 2 men within a short interval. If the mother ovulates more than one egg and has more than one partner during her fertile period, one egg is fertilized with sperm from one partner, and the other egg from sperm of the second partner resulting in 2 different fathers for the same pair of twins. This rare phenomenon is known as the *milkman effect.* 

In case you are wondering why they have picked on the poor milk supplier let me tell you. In most of the western world milkmen deliver bottles in the morning after husbands have left for work and wives are still in their flimsy negligees. Many a wife has been tempted to offer her milkman a warm cup of tea in the kitchen followed by a session in a warmer bed. So this is where the milkman comes from. One classic case of "the milkman effect" was described in 1810 in the United States. A woman had both a white and a black lover, and she became pregnant and gave birth to twins, one white and the other mulatto. 

Interesting, isnt it?


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 28, 2006)

No Comments 




Girls are Always Stupid


----------



## Sourabh (Oct 28, 2006)

lol this reminds of Sun (a character from Lost - TV show) and the speculations whether her kid would be black or white. Meant a lot on the show. Ignore if you haven't heard. Pretty much useless.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 28, 2006)

Strange things keep happening in the world


----------



## shaunak (Oct 28, 2006)

Michael Jackson said:
			
		

> Now I believe in miracles
> And a miracle
> Has happened tonight
> 
> ...


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 28, 2006)

shaunak said:
			
		

>


Hehehehe.... Black or White.. Hmm.. He's Both..


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 28, 2006)

I am a father of 1.5 yr old twin daughters - Mahi & Meha.  They are born just 2 min apart from each other. But they are very much different in nature and habits. They also look little different.

Usually when people hear the word "twins" they only think about all that they have seen in bollywood movies.  But twins need not be identical and if one gets hurt the other need not feel the pain


----------



## mediator (Oct 28, 2006)

^^ Ur daughters r cute ashish!


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 28, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Usually when people hear the word "twins" they only think about all that they have seen in bollywood movies.  But twins need not be identical and if one gets hurt the other need not feel the pain


They're called Fraternal Twins or Non-Identical Twins..

Read More in this Wikipedia Article


----------



## viruses (Oct 28, 2006)

well i hope her husband is not mad at that woman for two different coloured babies.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 29, 2006)

@ meditator: Thanks for the compliements  They really are very cute and have now become too mischievous 

@subbzzz: thanks for the links. We (me and my wife) spent hours on net when I knew that my wife was carrying twins  So have read a lot including wikipedia.


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 29, 2006)

tuxfan- 
Why is the twins timeline page not updated?  I used to follow that page.


----------



## JGuru (Oct 29, 2006)

@Tuxfan, Your daughters are cute. Ofcourse they would be mischievous!!
 You got a point there- twins need not be identical as always!! Some twins are identical,
 while some are not. Our Bollywood movies can't be compared to reality!! They pack
 so much masala & other stuff to sell them.


----------



## tuxfan (Oct 29, 2006)

@ drgrudge: I have been extremely busy in work, so have not even blogged  Anyway, the timeline is now updated till Sep 2006.  October pics will come in Nov first week 

@ JGuru: thank you sir


----------



## king007 (Oct 29, 2006)

man this news should not be heard by Michael Jackson...


----------



## the.kaushik (Oct 29, 2006)

wow! again alas! why not a zebra printout boy... he he he..


----------



## jack// ani (Oct 29, 2006)

the.kaushik said:
			
		

> a zebra printout boy... he he he..



that is freakin lol...........


----------

